# Problems with mmi sd usb and videos



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello guys, have you also problems with the media player mmi?
I describe my problems:
1) if I put the SD card into the slot on the left the system doesn't reqd but only in the right.
2) I have a 64gb flash drive where I put a lots of music and video, if I put it in usb, towards the front of the car, i see only a few songs and no video. If I put it in the back usb, I read all songs but not all the video only someone.....the other mmi tells me that are not supported.
[URL=https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160529/50f1c4a54630d479977080d4ab83c017.jpg]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/2016052 ... 83c017.jpg[/URL] [/ IMG]
The videos are all mp4 and what says the manual are supported...

[img]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160529/850d9057a293017410ccca9decf3956c.jpg

I would ask you if you too have these problems ...
I do not updated sw and I have the original.

Thank you

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

The usb doesn't recognise my phone at all and says not supported. All the songs I have on my SD card are there and Bluetooth from my phone works fine. If you have a lot of files then it may take a while to show them on the VC as it pre loads them all in to the memory, have you left it for a while to see if the other files eventually show?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Audi MMI doesn't recognize iPhone via usb and after some tries, only way to see video is on the sd in .avi..the manual says all formats are supported but no one have ever solved this mystery and since the vim is locked, I don't even think to try!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

As above, when the SD card is first inserted and you select it under the MMI it commences to process the contents - you can play the top albums after a few seconds but to access the remaining ones you need to let it finish the process (which is indicated by a small rotating circle in the upper right of the display). Not sure if it's actually importing or just creating an additional file which references the contents but you should have access to all your music after the initial process.

I've added approx 180 albums on to a 64Gb SD card and can access all, the import point is not to go over the limits for the media - for SD cards that's 10,000 files total and 1000 files per directory/playlist. Believe card slot 1 or 2 should perform the same so should not restrict the contents.

The last point to remember is card speed, if you are constantly adding tracks it appears to process each time it's inserted again and a slow card can make that a bit of a bind - go for cards that have a high speed rating, usually those for digital photography and the process time comes down quite a bit.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

What codec are your video files? mp4 is only the 'wrapper'. The manual states that it can read Divx, Xvid and H264. If the MMI only sees some and not all of your videos, it's possible that they are an unsupported codec, regardless of the fact that they're mp4


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

elboobio said:


> The usb doesn't recognise my phone at all and says not supported. All the songs I have on my SD card are there and Bluetooth from my phone works fine. If you have a lot of files then it may take a while to show them on the VC as it pre loads them all in to the memory, have you left it for a while to see if the other files eventually show?


I have a lot of file, about 6600 of video and music.



ManuTT said:


> Audi MMI doesn't recognize iPhone via usb and after some tries, only way to see video is on the sd in .avi..the manual says all formats are supported but no one have ever solved this mystery and since the vim is locked, I don't even think to try!


Ummmmm it's very strange...i'll convert all video in avi but it's very tedious!!!but What codec i use??on usb only few videos i can see...
Vim stand for "Video in motion"?



SiHancox said:


> As above, when the SD card is first inserted and you select it under the MMI it commences to process the contents - you can play the top albums after a few seconds but to access the remaining ones you need to let it finish the process (which is indicated by a small rotating circle in the upper right of the display). Not sure if it's actually importing or just creating an additional file which references the contents but you should have access to all your music after the initial process.
> 
> I've added approx 180 albums on to a 64Gb SD card and can access all, the import point is not to go over the limits for the media - for SD cards that's 10,000 files total and 1000 files per directory/playlist. Believe card slot 1 or 2 should perform the same so should not restrict the contents.
> 
> The last point to remember is card speed, if you are constantly adding tracks it appears to process each time it's inserted again and a slow card can make that a bit of a bind - go for cards that have a high speed rating, usually those for digital photography and the process time comes down quite a bit.


I have mainly tried with usb, and i have not noticed the small cicle running on top...
I do not reach the limit of 10000 file and 1000 for directory.
Have you tried only with music?in which slot have you tried??



Xiano said:


> What codec are your video files? mp4 is only the 'wrapper'. The manual states that it can read Divx, Xvid and H264. If the MMI only sees some and not all of your videos, it's possible that they are an unsupported codec, regardless of the fact that they're mp4


My video are mainly mpeg-4 h264...

Thanks guys

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

even H264 has several "specifications" or classes relating to resolution, audio channels, bitrates, etc and not all may be supported.
TBH, watching video on my virtual cockpit was the last thing I had on my list - haven't actually tried it yet.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

giusemanuel said:


> I have mainly tried with usb, and i have not noticed the small cicle running on top...
> I do not reach the limit of 10000 file and 1000 for directory.
> Have you tried only with music?in which slot have you tried??


Yes, only tried with music and use the left most SD slot (Card 1) - when next in the car will try the right, to date not tried USB. The indication that the inserted card is being processed appears top right of the track display, it's quite small so could be missed. If not seen it may be your card is not being proceesed either partially or completely, would answer why you don't see certain track!

If your card is not being processed and as others have mentioned, you may have file compatibility issues, try double checking and if possible just import a load of mp3's as a test.

Not sure if the same process "circle" shows for video files because have not tried, others may help on those.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the fact is, Audi declares AMI that with its usb will read everything but, even if you put in the usb the same files allowed, the car doesn't read all of them!
I gave up after few tries because is impossible to have a car like this and a system like that!


----------



## Billy_TT8S (6 mo ago)

This is the format the AUDI TT MK3 recognises. MP4 , 720x576 , and very important max 25fps!! New to this forum 😜


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Slightly off-topic but why would anyone want to watch videos in a TT ever? With there being no centre screen you'd be better off just watching them on your phone if you're parked up and it's not like your passenger can really watch a movie whilst your driving. And someone would need be a really special kind of irresponsible twat to want to be able to videos in the VC whilst driving.


----------

